# Pensacola outboard repair shop



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

New Pensacola outboard repair shop? Be advised!
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/240039-northwest-florida-outboard-4.html


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks for the heads up markw


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yikes! Thanks for the warning. Seems like these guys have a million threads about them.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Gavin at The Maintenance Shoppe, that's all I need


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Good to know. I wouldn't take a motor to Jim Lawrence even if he was paying me...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow :001_huh:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

They have been run all over town hiding from people. Not sure how long he can keep it up. I guess as long as people keep flushing their money down the toilet with them.


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

There's a Wahoo Marine Repair and Service in Gulf Shores. He was on Canal Road in Orange Beach for years before moving to GS. I would assume not the same people.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The below is taken right off their website. I thought the customer was always right?
-------------------------------------------------------​ http://www.nwfloridaoutboard.com/

A few customers have a concern why we added, *WAHOO MARINE*

After moving to the Pensacola area and being, in the backyard, of the all new baseball park, built for our professional Baseball team, THE BLUE WAHOO'S we at (NORTHWEST FLORIDA OUTBOARD MACHINE SHOP) NWFOMS Chose to add the name WAHOO MARINE as a header, to our company name.

*Rebuilding over 13,000 outboard engines ,*you know we would have a few unhappy_ customers, which_ didn't follow the breakin instructions. Never using the right oil, or treat the new fuels, with a fuel treatment. They refused to listen to NWFOMS, after the second rebuild on their engine, under warranty. NWFOMS takes a dim view with customers that can't follow basic instrutions. This type of customer always thinks they are right, and think we did not know what we were doing. They, then, look for a way to get even, etc. through blogs.

We did not run away from our customers, we just moved from Gulf Breeze to Pensacola, for a larger building. We appreciate your business, thank you, for being a valued customer.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What a bunch of hicks.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

wow i was un aware of this


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

rufus1138 said:


> wow i was un aware of this


These guys are pretty notorious, which says a lot because anybody with a boat in this area (thousands of people) know about them. Boat owners here are very savvy in general.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> What a bunch of hicks.


LoL. They are actually from Homestead (south of Miami) prior to being here. Not sure where they orginated from prior to Homestead. 

Word is there are a lot of unhappy people that would like for them to come back to South Florida.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> LoL. They are actually from Homestead (south of Miami) prior to being here. Not sure where they orginated from prior to Homestead.
> 
> Word is there are a lot of unhappy people that would like for them to come back to South Florida.


I just meant that as a term of general disparagement. I really have no respect (as somebody who has run a business) for people like that. Maybe rubes or cheaters is a better term.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Grifters in the classic sense? or maybe 'Travelers'?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> Grifters in the classic sense? or maybe 'Travelers'?


Hahaha! Yes. Great response.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

hmm, i just never heard of em, but then again i do 90% of my own work and get help with the rest from neighbors at the marina and family.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

here is some more interesting reading ... 


http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/351092-nwflo-scam-update.html

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/350901-fraud-alert-2.html

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating...suit-agianst-northwest-florida-outboards.html


----------



## eschool (Jun 4, 2013)

*Wahoo NW Florida Outboard Engine Rebuilder*

I am a new member but have been around boats and engines most of my 70 years. You may see this on other blogs as well as this appears to be my only recourse. I will relate only the details without characterizations or name calling. On Jan 7, 2008 I delivered a broken down 2004 75 hp Optimax on my pontoon boat to NW Florida Outboard Engine Rebuilders, then at 1545 Bell Creek Rd in Jay, FL, with Big Jim's assurance that they would have it rebuilt with a 5 year warranty at a price of $2250. I asked for a couple of extras - a new SS prop ($275) and an included computer re-program to increase the hp to 90. The cost was increased by $273.64 for a new piston rod that needed replacement. It was soon ready to go but being winter-time I did not put it into the water until June 2008 and was very careful to follow all instructions regarding break in and clean water free 93 octane gas. I also installed the external fuel water filter/separator Jim provided. So far so good.

4 hours into the break in, the engine died and would not re-start. It is a 500 mile round trip from my place near Birmingham so before hauling it that far I had it checked by local experienced and certified Mercury mech. He quickly discovered that the flywheel had come loose because the spring washer between the flywheel and the top nut on the shaft had not been replaced. The center hole of the flywheel was wallowed out making the flywheel unusable. I called Jim to see if I could have the problem fixed locally and save the cost of two 500 mile round trips to Jay, Florida. No way would he agree to this or even a shared cost arrangement to save my time and expense.

After some 10 days NW Florida Outboard called to say my engine had been fixed. I took it home and completed the engine break-in process. 10 engine hours after break-in, the engine failed again. This was in late July 2008. Again I hauled the boat and engine back to Jay, FL and left it with them with the understanding it was to be a warranty repair. It was an unpleasant surprise to get a phone call from them that "there was water in the gas" and that voided the warranty. They had my broken engine and I was 250 miles away. The next repair cost was to be $1775.00. I know there was no water in my fuel and any water that would have entered the engine would have to go through the external separator and the fuel filter/separator on the engine itself. There is also a warning horn for that condition. It was a mistake on my part but I gave them the benefit of the doubt and told them to do the repair. I did not get the boat back until October 2008. 

On a warm day in November 2008 I put the boat back in the water. After running very slowly and carefully for 2 hours, the boat began to shake violently above 1000 RPM as if it was mis-firing. It would start and idle smoothly. I then found cooling water gushing out between the power head and the lower unit. I finally got it loaded on the trailer and again took it to my local Mercury mech. He found that the nuts holding the engine and lower unit together were all missing. Turns out that the NW Florida engine rebuilder had used coarse thread nuts on the fine thread studs holding the unit together. I decided to fix that locally rather than trust NW Florida mechs again. Cost was over $600 as the studs had to be removed and replaced.

There is more. Back in the water in April, 2009, there was no breakdown but the engine slowed and died. It would restart but had no power. Turns out that the bottom of the flywheel rubbed on the loose throttle cable because the hold down clip had come loose. My mech had to remove the flywheel to secure the throttle cable. He discovered that NW Florida had used either the same or another used worn out flywheel for the first repair. The NW Florida mech had improvised a key to compensate for the wallowed out interior of the flywheel. My mech would not do this so I had to buy a new flywheel to complete the repair. Another over $600 repair.

There is more. The engine started and seemed to run ok but there was a slight noise coming from the engine which grew to a shrill scream indicating a main bearing failure - again. I had had enough of Jim and and his crew at NW Florida Engine Rebuilders in Jay, Florida and wrote him a long letter detailing all this, showing invoices from my local mech and pictures of the damaged parts. I called him a few days later and he would not admit to any wrong doing and called me a liar and said that I was trying to rip him off. He just kept saying, "Bring it in and we will honor our warranty". I offered to let him have the engine if he would reimburse me for his charges and my costs to repair the damage they had caused. He would not negotiate at all. At this point I could not trust his mechs nor his honesty. I had my shop remove and crate the Optimax engine and install a new Mercury 60 hp engine. The Optimax still sits in my garage in a shipping cage. 

I have waited 4 years to publish this information and I appreciate the opportunity to participate on this forum. These are just the simple facts. The trigger was seeing that they have moved and have changed their name to Wahoo and moved to 721 W. Government Street Pensacola, FL 32501 . If anyone needs or just wants to see my documentation, I will be glad to provide either electronic or hard copy at no cost.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a rough story.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Just check him out on the B.B.B..... he is a lying thieving piece of shit i will say it here just like i said it to his face.


----------



## aullein (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating...your-help-another-james-parise-nightmare.html

I have more to add to this scumbag!!! Looking for a little help. I am trying to PM a particular someone on here and cant figure out how. A member on THE HULL TRUTH told me sign up on here and to PM a buddy of his. Trying to avoid using his username, just want to PM him but I'm thinking maybe since I'm a new member that I cant message?? any ideas?


----------



## aullein (Jun 6, 2013)

If anyone else on here might be able to help me out I would greatly appreciate it. Feel free to PM me if need be.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Blast from the past. 

How do these people sleep at night?


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

aullein said:


> http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/513103-milton-area-need-your-help-another-james-parise-nightmare.html
> 
> I have more to add to this scumbag!!! Looking for a little help. I am trying to PM a particular someone on here and cant figure out how. A member on THE HULL TRUTH told me sign up on here and to PM a buddy of his. Trying to avoid using his username, just want to PM him but I'm thinking maybe since I'm a new member that I cant message?? any ideas?


I believe you must have a certain number of posts before you may PM someone.


----------



## aullein (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok I have the PM figured out. 

Yes it makes me feel like an idiot. I am on screamandfly and that is where he found me. I posted I was looking for a paramount and he messaged me saying he had one and it was all downhill form there. At the time I had no idea he moved his shop every year and changed the shop name as well. He had just gone under the name Blackwater Marine so I did a search on that and it was good.So I went ahead and signed a contract with him. If I would have just searched his name instead of the shop name I would have never done business. So partially my fault. Shame on me. I signed that contract with him in July or August of 2011.. gees what a f$%king joke!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

aullein said:


> Ok I have the PM figured out.
> 
> Yes it makes me feel like an idiot. I am on screamandfly and that is where he found me. I posted I was looking for a paramount and he messaged me saying he had one and it was all downhill form there. At the time I had no idea he moved his shop every year and changed the shop name as well. He had just gone under the name Blackwater Marine so I did a search on that and it was good.So I went ahead and signed a contract with him. If I would have just searched his name instead of the shop name I would have never done business. So partially my fault. Shame on me. I signed that contract with him in July or August of 2011.. gees what a f$%king joke!!


What happened exactly? Same thing that happened to other people who have posted in this thread?


----------



## aullein (Jun 6, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> What happened exactly? Same thing that happened to other people who have posted in this thread?



Haven't read through this thread completely but I signed a contract to have a twin 2.5 paramount built by him back in summer 2011... I take that back.. it was originally supposed to be built and rigged with a 250xs... he said it would take a couple months I think... I paid him all the money up front to get a better deal ( horrible move on my part)... after months of nothing to show for it and continued lies we had it out!! He said he had it finished and water tested and needed to make a few adjustments.. this was late fall '11... it turns out I got his secretary to finally send me a picture of the boat after threatening to sue their ass and it was only painted on the bottom and sides and flipped over upside down on a flatbed trailer!! That really pissed me off!!! after another have it out session on the phone he said the boat was torn down and built for twins... to make it up to you I will give you two 2.5 200 efi's and rig the boat for twins at no extra charge... I agreed... this was a nice favor and I was getting way more than I payed for... well spring of 2012 rolls around and its more of the same BS... nothing getting done no pictures to show of any progress and just giving me the run around... he was screwing me over.. well He finally gets the boat painted in like March or April... so it took him from summer of '11 to spring '12 just to paint the damn thing... and here we are now summer of '13 and he still doesn't have it rigged and finished. The only reason I let the boat stay with him is that I was getting in essence free labor... if I were to pick it up and take it somewhere else I would have paid thousands to have it finished. I just couldn't justify it because mentally I would have let him win and paid for it to be done twice.. that's the short of it... along with many lies and BS during this 2 year process I didn't mention... like his lead mechanic having a heart attack and his kids having kawasaki disease and all this other BS... He promised many times to have the boat finished and never came through. It pisses me off beyond anything.. I did my part.. paid him his money... bought all parts for motors and everything along with hydraulic steering new livorsi gauges lenco trim tabs the whole nine yards to have it finished and he just could care less... piece of sh#T!!!


----------



## aullein (Jun 6, 2013)

saltwater ******* said:


> Just check him out on the B.B.B..... he is a lying thieving piece of shit i will say it here just like i said it to his face.


What happened with you buddy??


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

aullein said:


> Haven't read through this thread completely but I signed a contract to have a twin 2.5 paramount built by him back in summer 2011... I take that back.. it was originally supposed to be built and rigged with a 250xs... he said it would take a couple months I think... I paid him all the money up front to get a better deal ( horrible move on my part)... after months of nothing to show for it and continued lies we had it out!! He said he had it finished and water tested and needed to make a few adjustments.. this was late fall '11... it turns out I got his secretary to finally send me a picture of the boat after threatening to sue their ass and it was only painted on the bottom and sides and flipped over upside down on a flatbed trailer!! That really pissed me off!!! after another have it out session on the phone he said the boat was torn down and built for twins... to make it up to you I will give you two 2.5 200 efi's and rig the boat for twins at no extra charge... I agreed... this was a nice favor and I was getting way more than I payed for... well spring of 2012 rolls around and its more of the same BS... nothing getting done no pictures to show of any progress and just giving me the run around... he was screwing me over.. well He finally gets the boat painted in like March or April... so it took him from summer of '11 to spring '12 just to paint the damn thing... and here we are now summer of '13 and he still doesn't have it rigged and finished. The only reason I let the boat stay with him is that I was getting in essence free labor... if I were to pick it up and take it somewhere else I would have paid thousands to have it finished. I just couldn't justify it because mentally I would have let him win and paid for it to be done twice.. that's the short of it... along with many lies and BS during this 2 year process I didn't mention... like his lead mechanic having a heart attack and his kids having kawasaki disease and all this other BS... He promised many times to have the boat finished and never came through. It pisses me off beyond anything.. I did my part.. paid him his money... bought all parts for motors and everything along with hydraulic steering new livorsi gauges lenco trim tabs the whole nine yards to have it finished and he just could care less... piece of sh#T!!!


I would swallow my pride, get there, do an inventory of everything, then take it to another place. I wouldn't put it past them to steal, etc.

And, that labor isn't free. It's your time, your money, and your stress for a job that will in all likelihood be botched.


----------



## aullein (Jun 6, 2013)

I hear ya aroundthehorn.. in the process of getting a transporter there as we speak


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

These guys are nothing but scam artist. They move every year and typically open with a new name but it is always the same issues. Last year he took the name of blackwater marine which is a play of an actual decent marine shop on Stewart street and proceded to run that name into the ground. 

They were ran out of South Florida so they moved up here to pray on people who have not heard of them. In a couple of years they will move further north or further west and continue the same scam. 

His son tried the same scam and opened up shop on Avalon and I-10 but was ran out of business pretty quickly.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Dang!! Maybe there should be an Outboard Repair Scam registry like the sex abuser registry. Once you've changed your company name a certain number of times or have a certain number of complaints you must register. These guys are frickin nuts. I guess it’s up to us to keep track of idiots like this and post it when we see it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## aullein (Jun 6, 2013)

My post over on Screamandfly (update)


Well I had a very generous member on here offer to help me out and spend all day driving to pick the boat up for me. This is an awesome tight knit family on here. I was blown away at his motivation to help me out. Well as soon as I informed James Parise that I had someone to pick it up he said he was flying out to California the next day and wouldn't be back till Tuesday of this week. I knew he was full of sh%t but couldn't risk wasting the transporters time of driving several hours and him not be there. I finally called the cops to stop by his shop after he was supposed to be back and make contact so I knew he was at his shop. He was there and they verified that for me. He was telling me he wouldn't be back till the 13th of this month. I called a local shop and was informed they saw him driving around on the weekend and he had been in town the whole time!! This dude is unbelievable!! Well now the member that offered to help is out of town for a couple weeks and I am back to square one. So now the upstanding honorable man himself James Parise coincidentally has no time to talk on the phone anymore until after 9 oclock. Only text will work for him... waaa waaa what a fu%$in baby... SO I am trying to schedule a pickup and have no line of direct communication... on top of all that this pu$$y b*tch has the nerve to text me that the trailer that belongs with the boat needs axles springs hubs wheels tires and lights... what the f&ck is that?? this is a trailer that to him has only seen the water a couple times... it just never stops with the SOB!!! this dude has me so worked up







id love to find him unexpectedly around town........ Im lost for words


----------



## aullein (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone know where James Parise is currently located these days??


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Enlarge Photo PARISE, JAMES THOMAS (W / MALE / DOB: 10/31/1971 ) Status: In Jail Booking No: ECC14JBN011457 MniNo: ECC14MNI003833 Booking Date: 09/10/2014 15:56:14 Age On Booking Date: 42 Bond Amount: $30000.00 HOLD PLACED BY: DOC CELL Assigned:
Facility: ECSO , Dorm: B4 , Pod: B4 , Cell No: RED Visitation Schedule Address Given:CHARGES STATUTE COURT CASE NUMBER CHARGE DEGREE LEVEL BOND [+]812.014.2c1 14-3958 (ESCAMBIA COUNTY SHERIFF'S OFFICE) LARC T F $15000.00
Court Information GRAND THEFT 300 LESS THAN 5K DOLS[+]812.014.2c2 14-3957 (ESCAMBIA COUNTY SHERIFF'S OFFICE) LARC T F $15000.00
Court Information


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn....this thread is getting better and better.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## SummerVenture (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone who is looking for James Thomas Parise in regards to repair work or theft can find him current residing in the Escambia County Jail. Please feel free to contact your local sheriff if you have charges you think you need to file and have addressed. 

http://inmatelookup.myescambia.com/smartwebclient/jail.aspx
Inmate #14003833-61

Wishing you luck on getting justice!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow....I wonder how many folks haven't posted other ripoffs from these people. ...thats why I do the work myself..no matter how much research it takes


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> Wow....I wonder how many folks haven't posted other ripoffs from these people. ...thats why I do the work myself..no matter how much research it takes


A lot! I know of 2 people who got screwed by him that have never heard of the PFF or Hull Truth, let alone posting about it. Just think of how many are out there!


----------



## SummerVenture (Feb 13, 2015)

I would urge anyone who has had dealings with James Parise to call the Prosecuting Atty for Escambia County [FL] @ 850-595-4200 by Monday, Feb 23rd to tell your story. James is due in court on the 24th and I would personally love to see him pay his dues as I am sure we all would! I will be making my own phone call today.


----------



## Sharkman2000 (Apr 8, 2020)

markw4321 said:


> New Pensacola outboard repair shop? Be advised!
> Northwest Florida Outboard - Page 4 - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


None of this means anything unless all of the victims are willing to contact the deputy in charge of the investigation. Somebody must know somebody who was a victim of Jim Lawrence. Get them to contact [email protected] or what a friend be the next victim...is that the kind of person you are? Let’s get him, time for payback.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Sharkman, you do know this is an 8 year old thread? 

Depending on the type of *case* or *procedure*, *Florida's statutes of limitations* range from two to four years. The point at which the clock starts ticking typically is the date of the incident or discovery of a wrong.


----------



## Sharkman2000 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Sharkman, you do know this is an 8 year old thread?
> 
> Depending on the type of *case* or *procedure*, *Florida's statutes of limitations* range from two to four years. The point at which the clock starts ticking typically is the date of the incident or discovery of a wrong.


I understand that. We are trying to establish his long history of dishonesty. Based on that he can be shut down if all goes well. The deputy told me to find victims from whenever and wherever they live. It’s damn near impossible to get anyone to respond to her request. I don’t understand??? Why, this is a great chance to put him out of business, please help.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

A few weeks ago, you couldn't find a boat mechanic to do work. Wonder how the Rona is going to change that?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

8 years ago that guy is sitting back laughing at this or already in jail under his real name.


----------

